# WHERE is the Model Murdering thread ????



## Thunderjet (May 30, 2016)

New forum member here. I've seen that thread mentioned many times but can't seem to locate it.
Dan


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dan,
it might have been withdrawn by the author


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

its on another site now


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

the author took it down .


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

fordcowboy said:


> the author took it down .


FCB :thumbsup:
Did you ask him to, was the whole thread out of bounds *?*

The reason I ask is i got a notice one of my post was deleted 
I don't know what I did/say wrong *?*

GT40 :dude:
I always try staying inside the rules.:smile2:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

He took it down all by him self, No their was not anything wrong with it. As for your deal I don't know. fcb


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

some members were dissillusioned by a sequence of events that were out of their control and diminished their participation here.
to my knowledge none of us has quit their membership here, rather decreased their contributions here.
as has been said, another chat was created by some of those and some folks have been invited to join.
while we do not consider ourselves ABOVE anyone, we do strive to eliminate the drama that has become common place on so many sites.
it is no mystery what happened and it was all done publicly.
the other site might be open to more folks and anyone can message me for details.

there are few members here who were turned away and there is some bitterness regarding that.
I am hoping that is behind us.

speaking strictly for my self, there have been a few organizations that I have applied to that I was not accepted.
no hard feelings.
there are also groups that I do not belong in and I recognize that, so there is no point in applying there.

I think everyone here knows the various "dust ups" I have been involved in and my various "vacations" as a result.

I am pretty plain spoken and prefer words with single sylables when possible.
I can exchange language with most and I try to rise or lower my communications to the level of those I am involved with.

but, I am wandering from my purpose.

the info in question still exists and can be accessed easily.


----------

